# stock restoration- checkering



## Radar21 (Jun 20, 2008)

I am starting a restoration on an old o/u stock. Strip, steam dents, fill gouges, linseed oil finish......

The checkering will need to be cleaned up. Not sure if I can tackle that. Probably need to send that out. At what stage do I have that done ? Before the oil finish, in the middle, after I am done?


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Radar seeing as drive fast and take chances is your mantra why don't you point up the checkering yourself.Its not hard to touch up checkering just deepen it, do it just before you are going to apply the finish.Frank C.


----------

